# Goats not eating minerals....



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Our buck Gambit will down the minerals and I have to refil his mineral feeder weekly, but the girls never touch theirs, I put it out four weeks ago and not one of them have touched it. Why could this be? Does that mean they don't need any, or do I need to try something different? The baking soda is in the pan next to the minerals and they eat that all up and I have to refil it weekly, but they just don't care for the minerals. I have tried putting my finger in it to get them curious about it, but they just don't care, take one smell of it and turn their noses up. I bought a mineral lick also and they won't touch that either.

Whats up with them?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I know the goaties will like certain brands and not like certain brands. Our goats LOVE our generic Sweetlix Meat Maker mineral...I probably put in 1cup a week (for a pen of about 5 goats)...but they also have it mixed into their goat grain too.

We used Purina's goat mineral for about a week- Terrible stuff! They ate it in about 2 seconds! Would have eaten the whole bag~ :shocked: - till I read the label and found it's almost HALF salt!! Yikes! Way toooo much salt! Switched minerals asap and everyone is happy and healthy, & not overdosing themselves on it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can they step in the feeder? Or pee/poo in it? If they can... they won't touch it....once icky stuff is on it... :wink: 

What kind are you using?


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

No we have the feeders mounted on the wall inside their leanto so it can't get wet, and it is mounted high up so they cant step in it and I check it often and have never seen any poop in it and it has not ever been wet either. 

I am using Mann Pro Goat Mineral, its one that a goat breeder here local recomended to me. Gambit loves it and will eat it all up, but my girls have never even tried it, But they came from a breeder that did not have any minerals available to them, so I was wondering if that might be why the girls don't eat it, they don't know what it is and have never seen another goat eat from it? Their coats look healthy and I don't see any red pigments in the black one at all, her coat is jet black and shiny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Purina goat minerals... is the one I use ... and my girls love it..... maybe try that one..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If they've never had access to minerals, they likely will be shy with it.
I use the manna pro and love it...my bucks destroyed their pvc feeder so I have the sectioned one from TSC on the wall...I'm filling it every 2 days...my does love it too, their feeder holds an entire bag and I fill that up every 3-4 weeks. I like the manna pro because it's full of everything they need, low salt and added benefits of yeast cultures as well as probiotic cultures.

Try sprinkling a little on their grain...mix it up and they won't know it's there....or smear a dab of molasses on the edge of the feeder and bring a little mineral into it, they'll want to try it then.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My boys are so darn picky....they do not like minerals that have set in the mineral feeder for too long.....so I have started putting some in a small cup and they think I have treats and they fight each other to lick it out of the cup......I leave a bit out at all times, but then every couple of days offer it in the cup like a treat.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Never thought about them having too much salt! Mine are gone in 4-5 days when I fill up their little feeder that has baking soda/minerals with a divider in the middle. I don't even know the brand, just picked it up from the co-op. They seem to love it, but I had better check the ingredients! We also give them pieces of the salt/mineral blocks. There seems to be something in those that are SUPER good for them. In combination, we do fine. Still gonna check on that salt content though..


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

none of mine will touch the manna pro minerals...but they LOVE the Sweetlix Meat maker. I'd try a different mineral, maybe mix the 2 together if you find one they will eat.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have tried feeding the Manna Pro Minerals to my goats. That was a waste of money as they wouldn't touch the stuff. My pygmys ate it but the Nubians wouldn't touch it. So once it was gone, I never bought any more. It costs way too much to buy if they aren't going to eat it.
I have since switched to Right Now Onxy minerals made by Cargil (SP?) I switched to these minerals in Jan of 2010. So I have been feeding them for a year and I am very very happy with the results, so much so that I won't be switching to any other mineral now. It's affordable for me, and all the goats love that mineral and are doing very well on it. 

Goodluck finding a mineral.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We use Sweetlix Meat Maker too, and the goats do well on it.
I've heard that sprinkling a little grain on top of the minerals can help get them started.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

My goats barely ever touched the Purina but they sure do love the Golden Blend from Hoegger Supply http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... 208&page=1


----------

